# Recommend type of case?



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

Well after my previous case refuses to work with my mobo (pretty sure wires were damage or somewhat) I need some advice for some good cases and what to look for when ever I'm out buying a case. 
Quality Brand names?
Detailed information of what i should be looking for?
basically those @[email protected] Sorry if I seem a bit newb to this but I've really had no experience with the case it self until i encountered this one.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Antec and Coolermaster make some of the best cases. 

Between those 2 brands there are about 40 to 50 different models to look at


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

oh they do? thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I second Cooler Master. My last 4 cases have all been Cooler Master. Quality cases with great workmanship. I doubt I will buy anything else.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

They're pretty compatible with mATX mobo's right? or is there going to be some minor issues and what not.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All of the cases that I've ever used, from name brand to generic, have had connection points for various sized motherboards. That won't be an issue. In any case, their site specifically lists which board sizes are supported.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

ohh and on the side note, what if the back panel doesn't fit accordingly to the MOBO's Back panel(that one part where you plug in your Ethernet,USB,Mouse,Keyboard,etc etc)


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The motherboard will come with an i/o shield aka: backpanel you will pop out the generic one the case comes with and pop in the one that came with the mobo


----------

